# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Music Concerts

## huppypuppy

Hi all,

Wondering if anyone's been to any great music concerts (or are going to one) - I am off to one in the not too distant future:

----------


## WintersTale

I'm seeing, in the not-too-distant future:

Lights
Trans-Siberian Orchestra
Amy Grant

I went to about 12 concerts this year already, so I'm already exhausted...and my bank account is depleted. I would love to see Grace Potter & The Nocturnals, and Keane, both of who are coming in January and Feb, but I simply cannot afford it...

And since Christina Aguilera is touring her new 7th studio album, I have to see her live again. Just have to! I saw her live on her first tours, but I really want to see some of the new songs since then performed.

----------


## L

Last weekend I went to see muse

Plan to see the xx next month and of monsters and men January 

About a month ago I went to see Joshua radain and snow patrol s few months ago

I love concerts

----------


## brighter

I'm going to see Sloan next week. They're playing only old stuff so I'm pretty excited.

----------


## Koalafan

Future concerts I want to see:

Radiohead
Animal Collective
Tenacious D
Blink-182

I can die happy if I can see any of these 4 bands :b

----------


## foe

Live music completely erases all of my anxieties and fears. 

Most recent concert was an all-day free gig. Phantogram, Matt & Kim and Oberhofer were there.

----------


## ScottishWarrior

:: I have been to see most of my favourite bands Magnum Spocks Beard Styx Helloween Dio and many more its great singing along to your favourite songs and seeing the band you love on stage.

----------


## Equinox

So far I've seen:

Marilyn Manson
Slipknot
AFI
Blink 182
HIM
In Flames
Silverchair
Underoath
Enter Shikari
In This Moment
Kittie

----------


## Dane

I saw the Smashing Pumpkins last night.

I usually only go to about one concert per year.

----------


## anonymid

Pretty sure this is a complete list of what I've seen. It's been six years since I've been to a concert, though, and who knows when I'll go to one again.

Built to Spill w/Camper Van Beethoven
Yo La Tengo (twice)
Sonic Youth
Frank Black
Cat Power
The Olivia Tremor Control w/Elf Power
Southern Culture on the Skids
The Melvins
NRBQ
R.E.M.
North Mississippi All-Stars
The Flaming Lips
Lou Reed
Fountains of Wayne
The Make-Up

Jazz:
Andrew Hill
William Parker (twice)
Matthew Shipp
Fred Hersch
Wayne Shorter
Fred Anderson
Myra Melford & Marty Ehrlich
David S. Ware
Reginald Robinson

----------


## Chocolate

I love concerts :3 I'm going to see Billy Talent for the third time in March. Pewpew

----------


## WintersTale

Just have to say that I saw Amy Grant 3 nights ago, and it was wonderful. One of the best concerts I've ever been to.

----------


## Anteros

I've only been to two: 

Smashing Pumpkins with Garbage opening back in the late 90's.

Britney Spears with Destiny's Child at Waikiki Beach in 2003 (I think.)  That one was free.

----------


## WintersTale

> Britney Spears with Destiny's Child at Waikiki Beach in 2003 (I think.)  That one was free.



Destiny's Child opened for Britney as well?

I saw Destiny's Child as one of the opening acts for Christina Aguilera's first solo tour. The other opening act was a band called SoulDecision.

----------


## Anteros

> Destiny's Child opened for Britney as well?
> 
> I saw Destiny's Child as one of the opening acts for Christina Aguilera's first solo tour.



^ Yep, they did!  At the time, I didn't even know who they were.  And Britney herself was pretty new. 

But it was a fun concert - it was right on the beach with Britney dancing in the sand.  It was so packed, though, I barely had a square foot to myself.  Being a petite woman, I'm lucky I didn't get squished!

----------


## WintersTale

> ^ Yep, they did!  At the time, I didn't even know who they were.  And Britney herself was pretty new. 
> 
> But it was a fun concert - it was right on the beach with Britney dancing in the sand.  It was so packed, though, I barely had a square foot to myself.  Being a petite woman, I'm lucky I didn't get squished!



Haha, that's fun.  ::): 

I knew of Destiny's Child, but at the time I wasn't a huge fan. Just liked one of their songs. I enjoyed the concert, but wanted Christina to come on.

I think Beyonce is so much better, outside of DC, than when she was in the group. She is a much better solo artist. 

I think that was actually 2001 or so for Britney, Neptunus, because I've seen the concert film that was taped for that tour. Were you on the DVD? I think she only did one concert on the Beach, although it is possible that she was performing in multiple venues like that.

EDIT: 

Hey Neptunus, you are famous!

Check out this DVD. You should buy it, and see if you see yourself. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_and_More!

And it was 2000 that she performed on the Beach.

----------


## WineKitty

I have seen a lot of concerts in my time.  Not so much these days since I live so far from a major city.  ::(:

----------


## Anteros

> Haha, that's fun. 
> 
> I knew of Destiny's Child, but at the time I wasn't a huge fan. Just liked one of their songs. I enjoyed the concert, but wanted Christina to come on.
> 
> I think Beyonce is so much better, outside of DC, than when she was in the group. She is a much better solo artist. 
> 
> I think that was actually 2001 or so for Britney, Neptunus, because I've seen the concert film that was taped for that tour. Were you on the DVD? I think she only did one concert on the Beach, although it is possible that she was performing in multiple venues like that.
> 
> EDIT: 
> ...



That has to be the one - thanks for looking it up!  

I was on vacation with my brother and sister, and we didn't know Britney was in Hawaii at the time, we hadn't been watching tv.   So we happened to go out that evening to grab a bite to eat, and everyone was talking about the concert, so we figured what the hey? Might as well go, it's free!

I just might buy the DVD for memory's sake. I doubt I'll find myself, though - it was so packed, and while I was close to the stage, I wasn't up front.  I wonder if they show the part where she got off the stage and danced in the sand? (I think that was towards the end.)  But yeah, it was a blast - and Britney was so nice to the fans afterwards, answering questions and kept thanking everyone for their support.

----------


## TheCARS1979

I want to see Superstar Avril Lavigne in concert, Id think Id enjoy it so much because she s my favorite artist today> I cant wait till her album comes out because Im such a diehard fan.  In other concerts, I seen Motley Crue in July at Nassua  last year along with Lady gaga in March. In May 2011 i seen the CARS  in concert but minus bassist Benjamin Orr due to losing him in 2000. After the concert i went to a local karaoke and sang the CARS  Lets Go from 79

----------


## est

I saw......Archers of Loaf?(?) back in Auguust????

----------


## Hannahstrange

I don't have any concerts planned for a long time but I've been to about 4 but only 2 of them I really loved..

No Doubt reunion tour around 2009 or so?
anddddd
2NE1 (That was the best because I spent lots of money for good seats and I went with my best friend/sister)

----------

